# Hello all!



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm in 5th season on a small farm in southwest Ohio. I've had successes and failures with beekeeping but I'm still determined.
Beesource has been a great place for info. The helpful experienced beekeepers on the forums are inspiring.
Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

welcome neighbor!


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Krista!

How many hives are you tending? I lost one this winter. That leaves three. I plan on setting some swarm traps this spring. I caught one last season.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and continued success with your bees. It's a learning experience.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome, share you experiences and ask questions as well,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

Shawhan - sent you a PM


----------

